# New Orleans Project



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

My other company (DPAP) www.dpap.org is in N.O. helping with some Katrina restoration. These are pics of the "Ice Cream Parlor" at City Park in N.O.
The pink on the columns, green on the ceiling and yellow are all Mythic Paint. The yellow was combined with a glaze for a strie effect. Worked very well.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice works :thumbsup:


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

WOW! Beautiful work! Thats some Ice Cream parlor!! Is there some type of brochure or project spec that we can incorporate into our website? Looks like you all did a phenominal job putting that place together!
Keir


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Well i'm on my way back to CT. Had my air conditioner on this morning, heater on tonight (TN). Heres some pics as of today.


----------

